# Hello, I'm french.



## EpicÃ©a (Mar 25, 2007)

*Hello everybody! I'm a french girl, and I love horses! I'm 13 years, and I speack English a little, but I have a good dictionnary. :lol: 
I live near Paris, and my name's ClÃ©o. I have got a long fair hair, but I'm not stupid. 8)
If I'm here, it's beacause I want to improve y English and to speack with people loving the horses.

Bye.*


----------



## Friesian Mirror (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## meggymoo (Mar 10, 2007)

Hi and Welcome!!


----------



## horseoftheyear (Mar 19, 2007)

hello there x


----------

